# FS: Starter pack of shrimps



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

sale over!


----------



## _noob (Oct 30, 2016)

Pm sent


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

still a few more packages left. Hopefully will have time tomorrow to snap some macro pics. Haven't used macro in a long long long time.


----------



## smelly fish (Oct 28, 2014)

Hi, I would be interested in picking up some cherry shrimps. Where are you located approx. When would be the best day and time to schedule a pick


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

UPDATED with a video! added new UPGRADE version of crystal red starter shrimp


----------



## georgeo (Jan 28, 2014)

I would be interested. I've sent you a PM!


----------



## diver63748 (Mar 12, 2012)

pm sent thanks


----------



## sorepatrol68 (Nov 26, 2017)

Sent you a PM


----------



## craig's tanks (Apr 28, 2010)

Would you ship an order to Kelowna?


----------



## am3ience (Jul 21, 2014)

still available?


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

am3ience said:


> still available?


sent PM check PM


----------



## jiang604 (Apr 21, 2010)

thread closed


----------

